# Makanda, IL - Western Heavyweight Pump



## john.deere7 (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi all, I am trying to stock up on some spare parts before the winter season hits. I have a western heavyweight unimount and I was wondering if the pump assembly (the motor, the valves, the housing, the lift ram, etc) are all the same for the heavyweight and a standard unimount plow. If anyone could give me some input that would be great! Thank you!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

john.deere7 said:


> Hi all, I am trying to stock up on some spare parts before the winter season hits. I have a western heavyweight unimount and I was wondering if the pump assembly (the motor, the valves, the housing, the lift ram, etc) are all the same for the heavyweight and a standard unimount plow. If anyone could give me some input that would be great! Thank you!


The pump assembly is the same. The settings within are different.

If you are interested in a whole front pump assembly from a heavyweight I have 1 or 2 laying around that I would part with.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Heavyweight as in 9' or 10'?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Heavyweight as in 9' or 10'?


That's how I read it diesel. 
The heavyweights are still on the unimount platform. I did not know the pump settings were different however.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> The pump assembly is the same. The settings within are different.
> 
> If you are interested in a whole front pump assembly from a heavyweight I have 1 or 2 laying around that I would part with.


Phil is there a way they label those to tell them apart?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

OP there a whole blade by me.

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/grd/d/walled-lake-western-10-plow/6994382740.html


----------



## john.deere7 (Oct 7, 2019)

Sadly I’m not looking to buy a whole plow right now. Mine is in good shape I am just looking to get some spare parts for the season. And my heavyweight is 10’.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> That's how I read it diesel.
> The heavyweights are still on the unimount platform. I did not know the pump settings were different however.


heavyweight is like 1900 psi on relief and a regular plow is like 1700 or so if I recall correct. That is the only real difference that I am aware of.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> Phil is there a way they label those to tell them apart?


I don't know that. I will go look at them and see.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

john.deere7 said:


> Sadly I'm not looking to buy a whole plow right now. Mine is in good shape I am just looking to get some spare parts for the season. And my heavyweight is 10'.


Understand, Phil is much closer to you too.

While I found the unimount to be a pain sometimes, it's an incredibly stout mounting system. I also never had any functioning problems, with my straight blade or v plow.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I put a black Buyers pump on mine and kept the old as a spare. They are the same as any other unimount. 10’


----------



## john.deere7 (Oct 7, 2019)

cjames808 said:


> I put a black Buyers pump on mine and kept the old as a spare. They are the same as any other unimount. 10'


CJames Do you know what the model number is?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Edit


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I’ll look tomorrow.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Might be a SAM brand. Our cable was bad so I replaced the cables motor and relay. Extra parts don't hurt.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

cjames808 said:


> View attachment 196710
> View attachment 196709
> Might be a SAM brand. Our cable was bad so I replaced the cables motor and relay. Extra parts don't hurt.


That's the motor, the black part. Theres probably 5 or more companies that make those, that are interchangeable. The pump is inside the red housing. That's where phil is saying the difference is. The pumps are set at a different hydraulic psi. If phil has a whole unit off a heavyweight, I'd go that route.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh der. Yea the pump is different. Sorry for the mistake. The ram is larger than a standard unit mount. 1.5” I think.


----------



## john.deere7 (Oct 7, 2019)

Someone else mentioned that the ram might be bigger but wasn’t sure. I haven’t measured mine to check. I’m waiting on Phil to see what he has.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

A bigger ram would make sense and solve the identification issue.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am 99% sure they are 1.5” on both.

I know that there is a rare 2” lift cylinder, but they are very very uncommon.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

they may be the same. I don't have any regular unimounts left to compare.


----------

